# Not enough points to message



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

Ooof I joined to buy a bow, but it’s not that easy. I don’t mind going through the process though as it is a valuable resource. It is going to delay my kid’s getting a bow.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Dan.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Forsythe (12 mo ago)

Dan Villars said:


> Ooof I joined to buy a bow, but it’s not that easy. I don’t mind going through the process though as it is a valuable resource. It is going to delay my kid’s getting a bow.


Hey there, I’m in the same boat. I just signed up because of an interesting classified but I understand the restrictions. This is actually my first post. I guess it does get archers talking, which will be fun. Welcome.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Vxr18 (12 mo ago)

Also just joined to buy a bow and have been trying to figure out for two hours how to message them.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Vxr18 said:


> Also just joined to buy a bow and have been trying to figure out for two hours how to message them.


Welcome all to AT. As the moderator Tim Roberts posted above, you need to be a member for 2 weeks AND have 20 posts.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT. You should be fine now. You joined 3mo ago and got 21 posts.


----------



## LousyHunter28 (12 mo ago)

Want to buy a bow but can't talk to the seller.....


----------



## mk20rockeye (12 mo ago)

Welcome from NE Georgia.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

LousyHunter28 said:


> Want to buy a bow but can't talk to the seller.....


If you'd read the rules, as well as the responses above, you would know why.


----------



## @kehy (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## ImNewHere123 (12 mo ago)

Welcome, I also just joined initially for the same reason just to buy a bow, and while that might still happen. After asking some questions and getting some great insight I am definitely going to check out my local pro shops and likely buy from them before I do from here.


----------



## bwino33 (11 mo ago)

Forsythe said:


> Hey there, I’m in the same boat. I just signed up because of an interesting classified but I understand the restrictions. This is actually my first post. I guess it does get archers talking, which will be fun. Welcome.


I’m in the same boat as everyone too!! I get it with all of the bots and scammers out there.


----------



## Jth2007 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from indiana


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Felton (11 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lpomykal (Nov 9, 2021)

I feel your pain.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome y'all


----------



## Hutcheson3135 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from NE Florida!


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Chaliebuck1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Adambern (11 mo ago)

same boat here.. welcome!


----------



## ThomasGr (12 mo ago)

Welcome to AT. Good luck with the bow acquisition.


----------



## Brew1up (11 mo ago)

Welcome, new here as well!


----------



## SlimJ (10 mo ago)

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Josh W.. (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome from NY


----------



## ldrathman (12 mo ago)

Welcome from Spokane, WA!


----------



## jrogers24v (9 mo ago)

Sames haha. Welcome!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BG_Wisco (9 mo ago)

Vxr18 said:


> Also just joined to buy a bow and have been trying to figure out for two hours how to message them.


Ha I've been doing the same thing


----------



## Eagles87 (9 mo ago)

I’m in the same boat too haha I just wish the bow remains available until then


----------

